# How do i work a Sakar AUOT 27B flash??



## RockstarPanda1718 (Mar 8, 2011)

Okay, I recently got this used Sakar 27B Flash thats in excellent condition for my Canon AE-1. I slide the flash onto my canon" hot plate that located on top of the camera. i left the flash sit on top of there for a bit and when i went to test it out there was no flash :/....... im guessing if i leave it on the camera for a longer period of time it may work im not sure so please if anyone knows something that could help please respond. Thank you


----------



## RockstarPanda1718 (Mar 8, 2011)

***AUTO*


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 8, 2011)

Some flashes have an auto shut-off to conserve battery life.
You may have to turn it off/on to wake it up.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2011)

27B....IMMSMC that could be 20 years old! Basically, one puts in batteries, and turns the flash on. Camera Synch speed should be set to the marked X-synch speed, or slower. The flash probably has one or two AUTO aperture settings, and an ASA/ISO setting. Set those appropriately, then set the lens to the same aperture as the AUTO f/stop that is in use. It should work.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

When you turn the flash on. There should be an orange light that comes on when the capacitor gets to full charge. There is either a "flash" or "check" button, or maybe just a red button used for manual firing of the flash. If the orange "ready" light comes on. Try the "flash, check, or small red button" and see if it fires manually. When you turn the flash on, you should hear a "high pitch whine" nosie as the flash charges up. Once its ready to fire thats when the orange "ready" light should come on.

Verify the flash works first before tyring on the camera.


----------



## rachard1583 (Apr 6, 2011)

There are a number of flash units on the market compatible with Pentax's P-TTL preflash-based through-the-lens metering system. 


Dallas Wedding Photography


----------

